# Sticky  Alarms and Remote Starter Manuals



## jaggerwild

Hey all,
Figured I'd post, if any one is having troubles with an alarm or remote starter post here and as soon as I can I'll post back and try to help you. Please don't e-mail me, as I wont open e-mail I don't know.
I can get most car wiring schematics, and sometimes I can even get the install manuals.
Usually there's a wiring diagram on the back side of the unit, in witch case it's very easy to walk you through.
Good luck and let me know if I can help you:wave:.


----------



## jaggerwild

*Alarm and remote starter manuals*

To try and clear up some of the repeat postings, I'm going to(slowly) start posting the manuals here for (viper) alarms and remote starters as well. If we can get a sticky once I start rolling that would be great and I do invite any and all who would like to contribute, either with a manual or a short cut they found. Also any brand like code alarm or the likes are welcome too.

So with out further delay let the postings begin...........:wave:


----------



## SABL

*Re: Alarm and remote starter manuals*

Good idea.... MT might wish to consider a sticky on this.


----------



## jaggerwild

*Viper 5902 guide*

VIPER 5902(this is the quick reference guide)


----------



## jaggerwild

*VIPER 150 quick reference guide*

VIPER 150 quick guide


----------



## jaggerwild

*GMC 2002 wire guide(alarm/remote starter)*

GMC 2002 wire guide(alarm/remote starter)


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Alarm and remote starter manuals*



SABL said:


> Good idea.... MT might wish to consider a sticky on this.


 THANK YOU!
Also maybe just combine this with the other sticky of mine about Alarms and remote starters too...(I'll e-mail MT). 
MT has been contacted on this, I am wondering if he can sticky it and also not have it locked too?


----------



## Raylo

*Re: Alarm and remote starter manuals*

Here is the install manual for Clifford RSX-3.5. It's a little older system than for what most of the questions coming in apply to but might come in handy for someone. It is DEI so applies to Viper and Python equivalents.


----------



## jaggerwild

*Re: Alarm and remote starter manuals*

How to use a relay to invert polarity say from a negative trigger to a positive.










(courtesy ofthe12volt.com)


----------



## jaggerwild

*(Omega)AL100C*

This is an Adobe PDF file Also all of (Omega's manuals in pdf are available here) you may need adobe reader to open these

ALL MANUALS
http://www.caralarm.com/manuals-install.asp

MANUAL
http://www.caralarm.com/manuals-install/Omega/AL-100C.pdf


----------



## jaggerwild

*Avital 4103*

Avital 4103 install manual(link) to PDF

http://www.directeddealers.com/manuals/IG/Avital/N4103_2008-07_web.pdf

OMEGA AL 100C


----------

